# What's making you laugh right now? :)



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

Right now I am thinking of Tommy Boy when Chris Farley knocks peanut M&Ms into David Spade's dashboard.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 17, 2010)

A fb glitch in a game I play that means I will be selling back and Item for 11k of years my sisters uncle worked it out last night and it still cracks me up


----------



## Trudy (Apr 17, 2010)

I busted out laughing about 3 hours ago.. soon as I read this title I thought, When was the last time I really laughed. Then started laughing again b/c I remembered it...
Some reason I caught the beginning of Shrek (Disney cartoon). I got tied up into b/c it's been so long since I've seen it.. 
The part I died laughing over was the Princess was in the woods singing happy and loud, a beautiful blue bird was enjoying her "opera" like singing, until she hit the High note and the bird swelled so big, it popped.. 
For a second I thought Awwwwww (so sad) b/c after the Momma bird popped (died) it showed 3 of her eggs in the nest. 
The very next scene it shows the Princess cooking the eggs for breakfast... I literally laughed out loud. 
That's was wrong on so many ways.. but I guess that's what made it soooooooo funny..


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Apr 17, 2010)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia...do I have to go on?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 17, 2010)

the volcano spewing its ash all over Europe and grounding air travel to a halt. Mother Earth is still in charge no matter how mighty men think they are.


----------



## lozonloz (Apr 17, 2010)

The mental image of a beaver dressed as a ballerina playing with Ken dolls.

It's called Sue. The Ken dolls are trying to take over the giant cave under the bed.

*nod*


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2010)

I bought a hand blown gazing ball for myself for my birthday from my friend's garden center. Our relationship is very complicated and frequently interjected with sarcasm:

Him: Where are you putting it?
Me: In one of my bathrooms. 
Him: (rolling eyes) Will there be a lot of kids playing near it?
Me: No. Bears though.
Him: Bears. Bears playing? 
Me: Sometimes they sing. Sometimes they just hum along. What does this have to do with a gazing ball? Is there some sort of frequency we have to avoid?
Him: Why is there SO much garbage in the back of your car? MacDonalds bags? And why can't you just get a pass to your dad's lake? And what the hell is it with that computer in the back?
Me: People like you are the reason why people like me need medication.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia...do I have to go on?



Just reminded me of Dayman and Nightman.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 18, 2010)

hahahahaha.. too funny!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 18, 2010)

Thinking about this sandwich-hiding-miniskirt-wearing-uber-drinking-chick I saw at the bar last night. 

...and I'm laughing HARDER now, because I'm thinking of how she was seen airing her crotch out in the ladies room.

HILARITY.


----------



## Cece Larue (Apr 18, 2010)

It makes me lol every time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zkw_mru-hU


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

For some reason I fell asleep under a tree, I don't know why or how that happened...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 18, 2010)

my crazy shift at work last night.....caught a couple f*cking in the ladies room, had a crazy woman 'donate' a dog to security that she stole from a child 10 doors down, and me serving and chatting to a pretty well known 'celebrity' (John Safran!!!) all night, as well as introducing ourselves, and not realising who the hell he was till after he left.




PS. Bastard didn't tip!


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 18, 2010)

Watching old reruns of Sanford and Son.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

nutty is nuts! 

View attachment Photo 325.jpg


----------



## Proner (Apr 19, 2010)

This blog 
http://www.bouletcorp.com/blogen/index.php?date=20100319


----------



## balletguy (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> nutty is nuts!



How can this not make you laugh


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 20, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> my crazy shift at work last night.....caught a couple f*cking in the ladies room, had a crazy woman 'donate' a dog to security that she stole from a child 10 doors down, and me serving and chatting to a pretty well known 'celebrity' (John Safran!!!) all night, as well as introducing ourselves, and not realising who the hell he was till after he left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on.. he works for sbs!!! ha ha


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 20, 2010)

The final scene from a movie called "The Galaxy Invader" -- linkage follows:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3iIKeAg3Qw

Sooooo... how is it that a man falls to his death and, in the process of said falling, appears to have lost all skeletal structure, but after he hits the ground, he returns to his earlier form. Well at least the earlier form, with some Smuckers' raspberry preserves added to his face & holey t-shirt for good measure.

This movie is definitely in my top ten list of bad movies that I get a great laugh out of -- I've probably watched it at least 20 times so far.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm Watching "Spaceballs" on AMC right now.
...Oh, The Hilarity! 

I never get sick of Mel Brooks films.
<3 They are full of Win.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 23, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> my crazy shift at work last night.....caught a couple f*cking in the ladies room, had a crazy woman 'donate' a dog to security that she stole from a child 10 doors down, and me serving and chatting to a pretty well known 'celebrity' (John Safran!!!) all night, as well as introducing ourselves, and not realising who the hell he was till after he left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




very very cool
and grrr to the no tip


----------



## Lamia (Apr 23, 2010)

Best monster fight EVER makes me laugh whenever I think about it..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgBObdBO7zM&feature=related


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 23, 2010)

I keep thinking of a quote from the movie superstar
"girls have a button, boys have a pole, and wicked touching takes its toll" rofl


----------



## Nutty (Apr 23, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I keep thinking of a quote from the movie superstar
> "girls have a button, boys have a pole, and wicked touching takes its toll" rofl



hahaha! That really made me laugh!


----------



## Tormenthia (Apr 23, 2010)

My wii game!! I luvs games:kiss2:


----------



## Tormenthia (Apr 23, 2010)

Nutty said:


> nutty is nuts!



thAts hoottttt


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 24, 2010)

Proner said:


> This blog
> http://www.bouletcorp.com/blogen/index.php?date=20100319



Anyone who plans to click that link, lower your speakers before clicking on any of the links under the animals.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 24, 2010)

Me: So...whadja do with those silk stockings I threw at you?
Him: (blushing) Don't worry about it.
Me; Then stop looking at my legs.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 26, 2010)

The end of Star Trek next generation episode where Beverly Crusher wants to know all "the dirt" from Guynan about a girl that Wesley likes.,,,, hahahaha... over protective mothers and their precious baby boys


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2010)

TICK WARNING! I hate it when people post bogus warnings, but this one is real. Please repost this as your status! If someone comes to your front door saying they are checking for ticks due to the warm weather and asks you to take your clothes off and dance around with your arms up, DO NOT DO IT! THIS IS A SCAM! I wish I'd gotten this yesterday. I feel so stupid. :-(


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 27, 2010)

memories of last night chatting to some friends from england, being hit on by one of them oh and apparently I look way smaller than I am wich was cute to hear but yeah havent laughed so much in ages oh and they were making fun of my aussie accent making me say things like barbie, and streuth ailsa rofl

was hi larious


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 27, 2010)

Synthetized voice in a computer that said every single jokes in a class.

Exemples :

The computer asked my best friend to marry him.
It said hello to anyone who entered the room. It is really strange hearing this. XD
.... (Vulgar jokes beyond these points)


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 27, 2010)

My son was writing a "persuasive letter to the mayor" for school and they had the options to choose something to build using grant money from the city. He chooses a pool and includes the sentence "it would also be good exercise for the kids". I looked at the word exercise and he had spelled it correctly but I could have sworn (at that moment) that it was spelled with a z in the end. I couldn't spell exercise. Fat girl couldn't spell exercise. I was dying laughing when it hit me, but my son thought I was losing my mind.

_Footnote: I am a champion speller. State finals twice. Top 10 out of over 100 kids the second time, top 12 the first time. School champ three years in a row. I just had a brain freeze. _


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm watching Ghostbusters 2


<3 Hilarity! I love those men <3


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 28, 2020)

Is there a newer thread? Oh well...

I am rewatching Pineapple Express (for like the 3rd time) and James Franco's character just kills me every time


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 7, 2021)

Trailer Trash Tammy. 
Oh my word. This one is kind of old but I have to keep rewatching at the 2:11 mark


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 7, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> Trailer Trash Tammy.
> Oh my word. This one is kind of old but I have to keep rewatching at the 2:11 mark



Hehe she makes me laugh! Her head bob at the beginning starts me off. I'm so ready to get myself some cheesy stuffed bread now!


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 10, 2021)

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Tad (Jan 14, 2021)

Caught about thirty seconds of the TV show "Coroner" last night, catching this moment:
- Main character (the coroner) is on the phone with her father.
- the father is being played by the wonderful Nicholas Campbell, who played the titular coroner on Da Vinci's Inquest
- the father was saying "I've been watching that TV show about a coroner to learn more about what your job is"

A TV coroner having a conversation with a former TV coroner about a TV coroner. Totally cracked me up.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 16, 2021)

When I first decided to watch this movie (months ago), I thought it would probably be dumb but I was wrong... now on my third time and I still find it so funny. Andy Samberg is such a gem!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 19, 2021)

That moment when Michael Dorn tells Patrick Stewart and Johnathan Franks to "suck his ridges"


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## AuntHen (Mar 24, 2021)

I saw this comment on a Linda Rondstadt live video... 

"I saw Linda live in 1979 or 80. A total mess, drunk, coked up for days and wild eyed. That was me of course, she was awesome."


----------



## MattB (Mar 25, 2021)

Damn your stereotypes! 









Beaver wandering inside Toronto subway station prompts rush hour closure


An entrance to a Toronto subway station was temporarily closed Thursday morning due to a wandering beaver.



toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 25, 2021)

@MattB you know it's coming....

Only in Canada eh?!


----------



## Billl (Mar 25, 2021)

While I realize it is not funny, funny, I still find some odd humor, fascination, in the cargo ship stuck in the Suez Canal and the photos of these small tug boats set against the ship.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 26, 2021)

When I decide that I fancy some hot cinnamon muffins, but prepare breakfast without my glasses and hurriedly grab the the wrong bottle instead. A mouth full of cumin and brown sugar came as a bit of a shock this morning.


----------



## Tad (Mar 27, 2021)

Billl said:


> While I realize it is not funny, funny, I still find some odd humor, fascination, in the cargo ship stuck in the Suez Canal and the photos of these small tug boats set against the ship.



I know it was an accident, but I keep hearing in my head "THIS was not the time and place to practice your parallel parking!"



littlefairywren said:


> When I decide that I fancy some hot cinnamon muffins, but prepare breakfast without my glasses and hurriedly grab the the wrong bottle instead. A mouth full of cumin and brown sugar came as a bit of a shock this morning.



Now I'm curious, how did that taste?

A couple of weeks ago I was making up a stir-fry, and accidentally grabbed the container* of baking soda instead of the container of corn starch. Tossed it into the wok and was very confused why everything started foaming up. ( Fortunately it was a recipe where you do the meat first and set that aside while you soften the veggies and make the sauce with the veggies, so we only had to prep new veggies as the meat was safe.)

* a big glass container that we refill from the bulk store, so while it obviously did not look like the corn starch container it is also generic enough and similar in size enough that I somehow didn't twig to what I had done in time.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 27, 2021)

Tad said:


> Now I'm curious, how did that taste?
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I was making up a stir-fry, and accidentally grabbed the container* of baking soda instead of the container of corn starch. Tossed it into the wok and was very confused why everything started foaming up. ( Fortunately it was a recipe where you do the meat first and set that aside while you soften the veggies and make the sauce with the veggies, so we only had to prep new veggies as the meat was safe.)
> 
> * a big glass container that we refill from the bulk store, so while it obviously did not look like the corn starch container it is also generic enough and similar in size enough that I somehow didn't twig to what I had done in time.



It wasn't totally unpleasant, after all it's the background for a lovely Moroccan dish. I think the brown sugar stopped me from having what may have been a good gagging. 
I love cumin, but not with a cup of tea. 

Cooking mishaps can sometimes turn into a recipe stroke of genius, but foaming veges don't count lol.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 27, 2021)

Me wishing some snu snu!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 31, 2021)

This made me laugh today...

...when my son explained to a neighbor why I couldn't talk to him and why I was in a hurry ... he said: " you know, she cannot talk to you right now because she urgently needs a restroom."


----------



## wrenchboy (Apr 1, 2021)

When my gps gives me directions it will say things like "be in the left lane "

My 4yo brain laughs and thinks "pee in the left lane".


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 4, 2021)

Ever played badminton with a 6 y.o. who is doing this for the first time.


----------



## Tad (Apr 4, 2021)

I was walking through a local park today and a ~7 year old girl and ~4 year old boy (I presume her brother) were riding their bikes, looking like every other kid in the park (for reference: in Canada). He was making all sorts of sounds effects and then when she stopped he deliberately aimed to bump into the back of her bike. She burst outwith "Could you stop being so annoying" in the absolutely plummiest british accent I've heard in person in Canada. I don't know why this is still cracking me up so much, I guess just because her accent was so unexpected, and normally I only hear those tones in high-concept british TV series, not from a kid chiding her little brother.


----------



## Aqw (Apr 5, 2021)

Was just wondering if eating a lot of chocolate easter eggs would give me an egg shape belly


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## MattB (Apr 17, 2021)

This review. 



Demi Lovato makes Taylor Swift resemble Dostoevsky | The Spectator


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 18, 2021)

The Angela Merkel joke here on Dims. Sorry @DazzlingAnna it's HILARIOUS!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 18, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> The Angela Merkel joke here on Dims. Sorry @DazzlingAnna it's HILARIOUS!


----------



## Orchid (Apr 22, 2021)

Had a laugh at my ASOS order. They just send me the biggest size in everything and not size I ordered.
Usually order a size up dislike tight clothes. The skirt they send had been fit to try by many the elastic waist was no support distended so when I try it on it just drop to floor.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 29, 2021)

Tom Servo is the best


----------



## AuntHen (May 24, 2021)

0:25


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 2, 2021)

No matter how many times I've watched this, it never gets old


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 5, 2021)

A few weeks ago while I was talking to someone we both couldn't remember another persons' name. Today I remembered the other persons' name but now I cannot remember the person I was talking to.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 2, 2021)

This popped into my head today


----------



## TheShannan (Jul 2, 2021)

I was watching Dodgeball earlier


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 27, 2021)

Hilarious commentary


----------



## MattB (Aug 16, 2021)

I feel these captions lack the gravitas required for a Friday the 13th flick.


----------



## MattB (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome to Canada, where our hail is toonie-sized.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 21, 2021)

I ordered lunch this afternoon. The delivery man (tall, chubby guy) came up the stairs and smiled at me. That alone is nice. Then he said, laughing and a little out of breath ... "Well, I'm already there. I thought I had to go up one more floor."

Not particular funny but it made me laugh today.


----------



## Tickleseeker (Sep 21, 2021)

It's all in the name itself...


----------



## Tickleseeker (Sep 21, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I ordered lunch this afternoon. The delivery man (tall, chubby guy) came up the stairs and smiled at me. That alone is nice. Then he said, laughing and a little out of breath ... "Well, I'm already there. I thought I had to go up one more floor."
> 
> Not particular funny but it made me laugh today.


Well maybe it's just the context in which he said it, but if it made you laugh, it still counts, right?


----------



## Joker (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm reading political post on Facebook from people who never graduated high school.


----------



## Monster (Sep 22, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Then he said, laughing and a little out of breath ... "Well, I'm already there. I thought I had to go up one more floor."


What an awesome personality!


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2021)

MattB said:


> Welcome to Canada, where our hail is toonie-sized.
> 
> View attachment 144715


 Toonie Hail, for when Loonie Hail just isn't crazy enough!


----------



## CPProp (Sep 24, 2021)

Being sent, instructed to use and return for analysis a Covid test kit, before attending a hospital appointment consultation next week, which as usual will be conducted by phone. - the thought is there but it made me laugh


----------



## Joker (Sep 24, 2021)

CPProp said:


> Being sent, instructed to use and return for analysis a Covid test kit, before attending a hospital appointment consultation next week, which as usual will be conducted by phone. - the thought is there but it made me laugh


----------



## Orchid (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## CPProp (Nov 25, 2021)

That after tomorrow I’ll be a septuagenarian but still can’t speak Latin.


----------



## Joker (Nov 25, 2021)

CPProp said:


> That after tomorrow I’ll be a septuagenarian but still can’t speak Latin.


Congrats and Happy Birthday.


----------



## TheShannan (Dec 5, 2021)

Mike and Molly. I've been binge-watching all weekend since my SO has been working on a project


----------



## Joker (Feb 11, 2022)

I received a copy of what artist got payed for preforming at Woodstock.


----------



## MattB (Jun 14, 2022)

This is real, I think?









‘Joker 2’: Lady Gaga in Early Talks to Join Joaquin Phoenix, Todd Phillips in Musical Sequel (Exclusive)


If a deal makes, Gaga would play Harley Quinn.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Joker (Jun 14, 2022)

MattB said:


> This is real, I think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have not spoken to me about this. I better call Saul.


----------



## MattB (Jun 20, 2022)

Thoughts?


----------



## Donna (Jun 20, 2022)

Matt, you okay? Between this and the Halloween theme, I'm starting to worry about you, sir. You need me to send you some whiskey or fudge? Or whiskey flavored fudge?


----------



## MattB (Jun 20, 2022)

I've definitely gone down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Joker (Jun 20, 2022)

MattB said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 150330


With Vodka I guess.


----------



## MattB (Aug 4, 2022)

I miss comedy...


----------



## MattB (Aug 15, 2022)

George Plimpton for Intellivision.


----------



## Joker (Aug 15, 2022)

MattB said:


> George Plimpton for Intellivision.



I had one of those.


----------



## MattB (Aug 16, 2022)

My cousins had one, I loved the baseball and the bowling games. 

I don't recall the Plimpton ads though. Odd choice.


----------



## MattB (Sep 5, 2022)

I want one.


----------



## Joker (Sep 5, 2022)

MattB said:


> I want one.



My old Room mate had one of those with a manual.


----------



## MattB (Sep 14, 2022)

I don't know.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 12, 2022)

Angelette said:


> View attachment 153113


I’m addicted to Craiyon too (started back when it was Dall-e mini)
I’m obsessed with generating different variations of Randy Savage eating KFC.
Randy Savage eating KFC on the moon, Randy Savage eating KFC in an anime, Randy Savage eating KFC in the style of Junji Ito…

… maybe this is not something I should have said out loud.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 14, 2022)

Man of culture.


----------



## Flabulous (Dec 29, 2022)

I’m laughing right now cos I just ‘belly dialled’ my mate 
I was doing something on my iPad and my phone was next to it on the cushion on my lap. My belly was resting on the cushion and partly on my phone which I hadn’t realised. I suddenly noticed that it was changing screens, from messenger, to photos, to texts, just by my slight movement - then I heard a rumbling sound which indicated a call had been initiated in messenger. I stopped the call promptly and sent a message to say ‘ignore that call, hit it by mistake’. But I didn’t say how!


----------

